# Boxes



## mpmitche (Apr 2, 2010)

I recently went to a fundraiser for the arts at an art gallery. In the gallery they were selling boxes that were crudely made of wood. Butt Joints mostly with wood that I thought was way too thick for the size of the box. One had a wave cut lid and when I looked at the underside it had been crudley chiseled out and never refined. Am I missing something about art? They were asking 30 - 60 dollors for these and I can not for the life of me understand anyone paying that. If so I think I will go into mass production? Anyone out there have experiance with this kind of thing?


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

I never try to understand art, it is way to subjective for me, you either like it or hate it. Maybe it was some sort of new artistry or they were just trying to get new artists a little exposure while making some money for their cause. If you paid what is was worth they certainly wouldn't be making very much.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Did they sell any?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

"Art" is a term that is used kind of loosely in my opinion. Of course I have seen pieces of "art" that were carefully crafted by talented hands that had so much care and passion in it that it was probably pure hell for the "artist" to put a price on.
Then I've seen a for (just one example) piece at a craft show that made me scratch my head in wonderment. It was a board about a foot square, with about five hundred nails driven halfway through it and then framed so that it was basically a picture of a flat surface made up of nail heads. The piece cost three hundred bucks, because it was "art". My nine year old son does this anytime I allow him to waste enough nails. So I guess that under my roof lives an "artist".


----------



## mpmitche (Apr 2, 2010)

I don't know if the sold anything; none while I was there but who knows. I think good craftsmanship is a form of art, what I can't understand is why good craftsmanship is called "expensive" and people go to Ikea but art like this is poor craftsmanship and no one dares say so.


----------

